# does anyone buy from www.bestbullysticks.com ?



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I get Max's bully sticks there. Get the odor free ones


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you!! So they are fine? :-}


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lou said:


> So they are fine? :-}
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, they are! I've been buying them for years. Others here do too, that's how I learned about the site.:smile: Chagall loooooves them! You can stick one end of the bully stick into a Kong or another or another ball toy with an opening to prevent Lou from gobbling down a big chunk all at once at the end. Glad she likes them!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

hehe Yes! she did it last night.. swallow the 5'' remainder of a 12'' bully stick I had bought that same day... I was so worried... thats why I went online to read about it and ended up finding this website... Im glad you responded, Im buying some! And the Kong Idea is great, I wonder though...she might be able to pull it out


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lou said:


> hehe Yes! she did it last night.. swallow the 5'' remainder of a 12'' bully stick I had bought that same day... I was so worried... thats why I went online to read about it and ended up finding this website... Im glad you responded, Im buying some! And the Kong Idea is great, I wonder though...she might be able to pull it out


Oh heavens, I know how alarming that can seem! :scared:The pet stores even sell special toys made to insert the bully sticks, so look around to see what might work for Lou. Chagall does sometimes manage to free the bully stick from the Kong, but I keep an eye on him and he's good about giving it to me when I ask for it. I take it away when there's only a few inches left, but not always--he still sometimes gulps down a chunk. So much to oversee and worry about with a furkid, eh? He's never had a problem though, even when I _know _ the piece he swallowed would have choked me!:becky:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I could not believe she swallowed it! my husband couldnt either! I will definitely look into something to attach to the bully stick  thanks so much


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*bestbullysticks.com*

Hi Lou;

Louie loves the 12" Jumbo odor-free bestbullysticks and we have had excellent results. My vet told me to take it away at 4 inches, so I try to be vigilant. It's hard! Sign up for email special-pricing alerts! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly looooves her bully sticks too! We also get the beef tracheas and tendons! 
Molly gets her bestbullies box of goodies once a month........

:eating::eating::eating:


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, thats where I get mine, there odor free and they love them.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, we buy from them. The odor-free ones are nice, at least that's what Nickel told me


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I buy from there often for my sister's dogs ... they love them. Russell is raw fed, so he doesn't need them


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Note the recent recall:
Kasel Recalls Multiple Brands of Dog Treats Due to Salmonella


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link, best I can tell this does not include the ones I recently bought. The best buy dates were in 2014 on the list and mine says 2015


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Been buying from Best Bullys for almost two years now. I've always received great service, prices, and products. Get the odor-free sticks -- they are NOT part of the recall, which only affects a few packaged items from a single manufacturer. You might also try ordering some "windies" (beef trachea). Bet Lou loves 'em as much as Beau does!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I buy from there too based on the recommendations form this forum. I signed up for monthly delivery to keep them in stock!


----------

